# FF Dairy/Boer/Nigerian gave birth to triplets 5 days before due date



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Yesterday we were very busy trying to complete a chicken coop in the pasture. Cinnamon (DD's goat) was due to kid 5/8. We are sure of her due date, as she was hand bred one afternoon and then taken home.

We noticed she was laying down more than usual and went from the pasture to the barn a couple of times. DD had seen small amounts of mucus on Cinnamon. Nothing like our Nubian, who had a long string several hours before her kidding. Also we did see that her bag was fuller, but not tight. So we thought maybe she had lost her plug and still had a day or two.

Our Pyrenees was barking, but not towards the barn, yet walking toward the barn. However, it got my attention and I looked up to the barn where Cinnamon was. I saw something black and white, then quickly scanned the pasture. I saw Diamond (my multi-color Nubian) with her sister and knew this had to be a new baby. I told DD and we rushed to the barn.

Kid #1 was out and up walking around. Oh so cute! Cinnamon is a mixed goat (LaMancha/Nubian dam and boer sire) and was bred to a Nigerian dwarf buck. The first baby has a lot of Nigerian look and shorter legs. So cute, black and white. It was a bit before the next kids came. We did not worry as she seemed comfortable and wasn't straining or pushing. Then she started pushing and #2 came quickly and was soon followed by #3. After two placentas passed, one being larger than the other, we thought that probably explained why one was born longer before the others. 
#2 kid looks very LaMancha with elf ears and longer legs. However has the daddy's tri-coloring. The last kid is brown and black with a white tipped tail. Its ears right now look like they might be airplane ears.

All does, which makes us very happy. Cinnamon was a first freshener. She seemed in pain, maybe confused last night. She had the kids starting around 5pm. She cleaned and did well with the first and seemed to bond best with it. The other two came so close and see seemed to have less time to clean each. She seemed to want to go back to the first one. DD and I helped dry off the second two with paper towels. We had to hold her to let them nurse and she fought us. Not easy with such a big goat. Also she was head-butting the second two away. Thankfully we had afterbirth and rubbed on them, twice. At midnight we felt we had done all we could. We got up early and all still alive and well...whew. She seems to be getting 'it' more and more as it goes along with the mama thing.

Baby #1 - Black and White named Oreo, Baby #2 - Tri-color named Snickers, and Baby #3 Brown/Black with white tipped tale named Reese.


Cinamon's Triplets by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Kid #1 by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Lamancha Kid (just born) by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Kid # 3 (Cinnamon's) by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Pictures from today


Oreo by LaurieESW, on Flickr

(check out those tiny white wattles)


Cinnamon's Baby #2 (Snickers) by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Reese by LaurieESW, on Flickr

This is her 8 days before due date but 3 days before actual date she gave birth.


Due in 8 days by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Same day out in the pasture.


Goats 3 by LaurieESW, on Flickr


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Aww, that little La Mancha is to die for! Love the names


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

omg they are so adorable..i would like all of them! congrats :balloons:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Adorable! congratulations


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

mama did good be love the variation and coloring of those kids couldn't be cuter, name are perfect too.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're adorable! congrats!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww, they're SO adoreable!! I just wanna eat 'em up, especially with those names lol


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Cute congrats!! 


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Updated photo of mom and her triplets from a sunny morning in Jan. - triplets are 8 months old in the photo. They are such a joy. The two that look more alike (Snickers and Reese) interact like twins and stay closer together and lay near each other more. Oreo (black and white) which was the first born interacts as a favorite/only child. Early on if Oreo was not nursing then Cinnamon would not allow the other two to nurse. However, all turned out well with the three triplets dam raised.


Cinnamon & Triplets by Laurie W, on Flickr

Here they are a year and approx. 2 months old.


Goats among tall weeds (3) by Laurie W, on Flickr


Snickers and Oreo among tall weeds by Laurie W, on Flickr


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure got big! Cute!


----------

